# Allergy induced asthma



## ALT_Dad (Aug 27, 2016)

My DD seems to have inherited my allergies to grasses and pollens.  It seems to effect her most now and through fall; her lungs and throat constrict as she runs on and comes in contact with grass.  I was wondering what other parents have experienced with their kids, what doctors have prescribed and if their breathing improved as a result.
Thanks!


----------



## meatsweats (Aug 28, 2016)

ALT_Dad said:


> My DD seems to have inherited my allergies to grasses and pollens.  It seems to effect her most now and through fall; her lungs and throat constrict as she runs on and comes in contact with grass.  I was wondering what other parents have experienced with their kids, what doctors have prescribed and if their breathing improved as a result.
> Thanks!


Have this problem with allergies and more so if my DD's get a respiratory type cold. Older DD is growing out of it, but what we've found to work the best is Flovent. You take one puff daily along with allegra (or your preferred allergy med). It's  virtually stopped all asthma attacks. But always have a albuterol inhaler in your DD's bag for emergency. Can't tell you how many times we've had to let other kids use her inhaler because they had an attack and no meds!!!


----------



## zebrafish (Aug 28, 2016)

I would definitely get with your child's doctor and come up with a so-called action plan.
I think whether your child is prescribed a long- or short-acting (or a combination) medication depends on the nature of the symptoms.
However, the key is to make sure the plan is working. If not, revisit.
The last thing you want is your child battling their symptoms and the other team.
Soccer is difficult enough.
Good luck.


----------



## zebrafish (Aug 28, 2016)

Only other comment is that if you really think it is really the *grass* causing symptoms (not just the "season"), then there is theoretical possibility for allergist intervention. If your kid doesn't have symptoms when they go run or bike not on grass this might be an issue. Might also be something to discuss with your kid's doctor.


----------



## MessiFTW (Aug 29, 2016)

Many kids have exercise-induced asthma.  A few kids on my DD's team take their prescription Albuteral inhaler within a couple of minutes of hitting the pitch for games and practices. Once kid on the team also uses an albuteral nebulizer before games (in addition to her inhaler).  It seems to help considerably but you can tell it does negatively impact V02 Max some games.


----------



## meatsweats (Aug 29, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> Many kids have exercise-induced asthma.  A few kids on my DD's team take their prescription Albuteral inhaler within a couple of minutes of hitting the pitch for games and practices. Once kid on the team also uses an albuteral nebulizer before games (in addition to her inhaler).  It seems to help considerably but you can tell it does negatively impact V02 Max some games.


Albuterol is a great help, but isn't usually considered the best source for a daily use. Medical people would call that "uncontrolled asthma" and will def prefer to prescribe something like Proventil, which can help eliminate the use of steroid (i.e., albuterol). However, having said all this, if your kid has any signs of asthma, KEEP AN ALBUTEROL INHALER IN THEIR SOCCER BAG AT ALL TIMES AND MAKE SURE IT'S NOT OUTDATED.

And yes, any kid that is having uncontrolled or hard to manage asthma (especially exercise induced) should buy and keep a nebulizer on hand. Talk about a quick fix!! Just remember, what goes up, must come down.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 29, 2016)

ALT_Dad said:


> My DD seems to have inherited my allergies to grasses and pollens.  It seems to effect her most now and through fall; her lungs and throat constrict as she runs on and comes in contact with grass.  I was wondering what other parents have experienced with their kids, what doctors have prescribed and if their breathing improved as a result.
> Thanks!


We took my DD to an allergy specialist and he tested her.  Found out it wasn't grass and pollen, but dust and dust mites.  We ripped all the carpet out of the house, laid hardwood, and went to hypoallergenic sheets and bedding.  She also has exercise and stress induced asthma which is controlled by Advair and if needed an inhaler.  She has both the allergies and asthma well under control, and is playing college soccer.  Get your DD to a specialist that can properly diagnose her.


----------



## soccerobserver (Aug 30, 2016)

Surf Ref, to get tested for dust mites requires drawing blood... However, I have found that many balk at drawing blood and prefer to try this and that instead while the kid suffers. I highly recommend getting tested as Surf Ref suggests even though it means drawing blood for the tests and can be inconvenient and a hassle in the short term but well worth it for getting a game plan to alleviate the suffering...


----------



## Surfref (Aug 31, 2016)

soccerobserver said:


> Surf Ref, to get tested for dust mites requires drawing blood... However, I have found that many balk at drawing blood and prefer to try this and that instead while the kid suffers. I highly recommend getting tested as Surf Ref suggests even though it means drawing blood for the tests and can be inconvenient and a hassle in the short term but well worth it for getting a game plan to alleviate the suffering...


With my DD they did an initial skin sensitivity check on her back for about 50 different things.  She said it didn't really hurt.  Once the Doc had an idea of what she may be allergic too he took one vial of blood and ran some other tests.  Same Doc handled the asthma.  The doctor she sees in San Diego is Dr. Bruce M. Prenner, MD, (619) 286-6687.  He is supposed to be one of the best in the country.


----------



## ALT_Dad (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the input.  We ruled out a few things with our allergist today and my DD had futsol training with an albuterol inhaler before training.  I could tell she pushed through a lot more than she did two days ago when her chest burned.  She ran harder and faster and i think we can say that it may be mostly exercised induced asthma.  We have more allergy tests to come and need to dial in a more long term solution but there's hope...ill write down your longer term solutions and discuss it with the allergist.
Thanks again...


----------



## Surfref (Sep 2, 2016)

ALT_Dad said:


> Thanks everyone for the input.  We ruled out a few things with our allergist today and my DD had futsol training with an albuterol inhaler before training.  I could tell she pushed through a lot more than she did two days ago when her chest burned.  She ran harder and faster and i think we can say that it may be mostly exercised induced asthma.  We have more allergy tests to come and need to dial in a more long term solution but there's hope...ill write down your longer term solutions and discuss it with the allergist.
> Thanks again...


My DD was on Singulair before going to the Advair.  Both worked really well at keeping the asthma in check and she rarely needs to use the inhaler.  Her "rescue" inhaler is not Albuterol and I cannot remember the name of the medication, but it works really quick and does not make her jittery like the Albuterol used too.


----------



## MessiFTW (Sep 2, 2016)

Surfref said:


> My DD was on Singulair before going to the Advair.  Both worked really well at keeping the asthma in check and she rarely needs to use the inhaler.  Her "rescue" inhaler is not Albuterol and I cannot remember the name of the medication, but it works really quick and does not make her jittery like the Albuterol used too.


Albuterol is a Beta-2 Adrenergic Agonist.  When used your heart rate increases a bit and some individuals may have a jittery buzz for about 10 minutes.  It is temporary and very effective in opening up the airways, on-demand.  Also, if your kids needs it, have her take another dose right before the whistle of the 2nd half.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> Albuterol is a Beta-2 Adrenergic Agonist.  When used your heart rate increases a bit and some individuals may have a jittery buzz for about 10 minutes.  It is temporary and very effective in opening up the airways, on-demand.  Also, if your kids needs it, have her take another dose right before the whistle of the 2nd half.


Sounds like everybody on the team should take a hit.


----------



## MessiFTW (Sep 2, 2016)

It would help.  It is a banned substance in most international competitions.


----------



## Surfref (Sep 2, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> It would help.  It is a banned substance in most international competitions.


Back when I was on a Navy cruiser in the early 90's our Doc used to pass an Albuterol inhaler around before we did our semi annual physical fitness run test.  It worked great to open the airways and gave a short boost to the metabolism.  Also helped give the drunks and smokers just enough edge that they would pass.


----------

